# Let go for... no reason?



## devkonbruh (Nov 3, 2019)

So I got called into the interview room yesterday before the end of my shift and was “let go” because “since the holidays are coming up we need people that are going to be more reliable and can work often”. I’m in university and only work sat/sun but it’s all I can do at this point. I’ve been working there since june and only have 2 call offs due to a funeral, and then for my sisters 1st day of school (she’s 3). Everything has been legitimate and i’m not sure why I got fired or what I did wrong. This sucks because I have a lot of payments to make for school, vacation, etc. I’m not sure where else I can work that will hire a college student. Also, someone else was in the room when I got fired which I found odd and very disrespectful to my privacy.. I was never given notice about being fired and was told to leave my stuff, and now I have no time to look for a new job.. Thoughts ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 3, 2019)

Attendance or performance issues, were the reasons based on the info provided. What did your tl say?


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 3, 2019)

Could be the extremely limited schedule.  Could be two call outs in 4 months, most of that your probationary period.  Who's funeral?  A parent's funeral has a different level of understandable than a cousin's funeral or a family friend's funeral.  Are you legal guardian of your sister?  Why did you call out instead of your parents taking care of their young child?  Again, different level of understandable if you are guardian rather than baby sitting.

As far as the third person, either don't get fired again or get used to that third person.  Most businesses do that for legal CYA.  You and the fire-er, you could come out claiming all sorts of illegal statements that become a he said/she said.  You, fire-er and witness, that would be three people for the lawyers to interview to ascertain the truth.


----------



## jackandcat (Nov 4, 2019)

Employers are not required to offer a reason for "sacking" you from employment. That's called "employment at will".  If you quit a job, you don't have to offer a reason. It's possible the call-outs, along with limited availability... but who knows? Target is mainly interested in covering its legal CYA.  Once the pain subsides a bit, take comfort knowing there are MANY, MANY places which will hire college students with limited availability. Some of those jobs might even be on campus or businesses immediately adjacent to campus. If you put some elbow grease into searching, with the booming economy it's possible you'll be working somewhere else in less than a month.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 4, 2019)

jackandcat said:


> Employers are not required to offer a reason for "sacking" you from employment. That's called "employment at will".  If you quit a job, you don't have to offer a reason. It's possible the call-outs, along with limited availability... but who knows? Target is mainly interested in covering its legal CYA.  Once the pain subsides a bit, take comfort knowing there are MANY, MANY places which will hire college students with limited availability. Some of those jobs might even be on campus or businesses immediately adjacent to campus. If you put some elbow grease into searching, with the booming economy it's possible you'll be working somewhere else in less than a month.


Is there still work study?  My work study job rocked.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 4, 2019)

devkonbruh said:


> So I got called into the interview room yesterday before the end of my shift and was “let go” because “since the holidays are coming up we need people that are going to be more reliable and can work often”. I’m in university and only work sat/sun but it’s all I can do at this point. I’ve been working there since june and only have 2 call offs due to a funeral, and then for my sisters 1st day of school (she’s 3). Everything has been legitimate and i’m not sure why I got fired or what I did wrong. This sucks because I have a lot of payments to make for school, vacation, etc. I’m not sure where else I can work that will hire a college student. Also, someone else was in the room when I got fired which I found odd and very disrespectful to my privacy.. I was never given notice about being fired and was told to leave my stuff, and now I have no time to look for a new job.. Thoughts ?


 Well if you had limited availability first off so that didn’t help. You called out twice they don’t care what it’s for. Also how was your little sister’s first day of school on Saturday or Sunday? It makes no sense.


----------



## Patty (Jan 8, 2021)

I wondered the same thing! What a princess!


----------



## Patty (Jan 8, 2021)

And I meant that in the most complimentary way of course!!!


----------



## NKG (Jan 8, 2021)

Way to go bringing the thread out of the grave....


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 4, 2021)

Sorry to bump an old thread but the same thing happened to me with regards to the third person. I actually put in my two-weeks notice but HR decided to terminate me before the two weeks were up. The ETL-HR and ETL-SE were both in the room with me when I was let go and I did feel uncomfortable because I didn't like the way my ETL-SE treated myself and other team members. However, HR has to protect the company and that's why there are always three people involved in these kinds of meetings.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Good luck, @Hope4Future


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 5, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but the same thing happened to me with regards to the third person. I actually put in my two-weeks notice but HR decided to terminate me before the two weeks were up. The ETL-HR and ETL-SE were both in the room with me when I was let go and I did feel uncomfortable because I didn't like the way my ETL-SE treated other myself and other team members. However, HR has to protect the company and that's why there are always three people involved in these kinds of meetings.


Do you have a dated resignation letter and/or did it online?

If so I would hold on to that in case your new employer asks and/or you need to file for unemployment down the road.

Target probably figured you were leaving anyway and wanted to save the hours to use somewhere else.


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 5, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Do you have a dated resignation letter and/or did it online?
> 
> If so I would hold on to that in case your new employer asks and/or you need to file for unemployment down the road.
> 
> Target probably figured you were leaving anyway and wanted to save the hours to use somewhere else.


Yes, I did receive a form with instructions for filing for unemployment and I already did file. It makes sense that Target wants to allocate those hours for training or other team members.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 6, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> Yes, I did receive a form with instructions for filing for unemployment and I already did file. It makes sense that Target wants to allocate those hours for training or other team members.


Good.

My department just a had a newly hired TM leave after less than two weeks.

I don't understand why they even scheduled him on Sunday (i.e first day of the work week) because he didn't do anything anyway.

If you are quitting don't come in and do nothing so I HAVE TO DO YOUR WORK TOO!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 6, 2021)

devkonbruh said:


> So I got called into the interview room yesterday before the end of my shift and was “let go” because “since the holidays are coming up we need people that are going to be more reliable and can work often”. I’m in university and only work sat/sun but it’s all I can do at this point. I’ve been working there since june and only have 2 call offs due to a funeral, and then for my sisters 1st day of school (she’s 3). Everything has been legitimate and i’m not sure why I got fired or what I did wrong. This sucks because I have a lot of payments to make for school, vacation, etc. I’m not sure where else I can work that will hire a college student. Also, someone else was in the room when I got fired which I found odd and very disrespectful to my privacy.. I was never given notice about being fired and was told to leave my stuff, and now I have no time to look for a new job.. Thoughts ?


3 call offs in 90 days is excessive. You knew when her 1st day of school was going to be. It shows irresponsibility for not requesting it off.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Sep 6, 2021)

You're not the victim here, did you even read the handbook you got at orientation?

You can take an educational leave of absence too, you know.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 6, 2021)

This person made one post almost two years ago, I think they've moved on lmao.


----------



## jackandcat (Sep 6, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but the same thing happened to me with regards to the third person. I actually put in my two-weeks notice but HR decided to terminate me before the two weeks were up. The ETL-HR and ETL-SE were both in the room with me when I was let go and I did feel uncomfortable because I didn't like the way my ETL-SE treated myself and other team members. However, HR has to protect the company and that's why there are always three people involved in these kinds of meetings.


Hope:  To have reached this point, it's likely that your ETL-SE has been badmouthing you and blaming/scapegoating you behind your back, for their mistakes and their failures, for some time.  This decision to terminate you after you submitted your two weeks' notice was the ETL-SE's method of lashing out at you and insulting you.  Kicking you down as a person, but disguised as a business decision. It might have little to do with conserving payroll hours.  Some people get into those ETL positions with a bloated sense of their power and importance, with little or no meaningful business knowledge or interpersonal skills. Sad.


----------



## jackandcat (Sep 13, 2021)

happygoth said:


> This person made one post almost two years ago, I think they've moved on lmao.


The existing thread was bumped by a different, newer TM, not the originating person from 2019.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 13, 2021)

jackandcat said:


> The existing thread was bumped by a different, newer TM, not the originating person from 2019.


I know, but a couple of posters commented on the original post. Just thought it was funny.


----------

